# Medtronic battery query



## grainger (Feb 15, 2017)

hi fellow pump users

I've found twice now my battery has been half full then all of a sudden a get an error message and my battery fails. Has anyone else experienced this with Medtronic 640g?

Do you think I should call and report it as a fault or is it just one of those things with a slightly dodgy battery?


----------



## trophywench (Feb 15, 2017)

Well how often does the handbook say to change em, and are you?

The one in the Insight pump needs changing at 80 or even 85% - cos if it drops below 80 it's suddenly completely dead - so the handbook says to change every 6 weeks whether it's got to 85% or not, rather than trust to luck and risk it.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 16, 2017)

I'd be tempted to call and find out if it's a 'known issue'


----------



## grovesy (Feb 16, 2017)

I agree with Northerner.


----------



## jusme (Feb 16, 2017)

My 604g warns me when the battery is getting low and sometimes I leave it until it warns me again other times I change it straight away. I have not had your problem as yet.

jusme


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 16, 2017)

Hi @grainger

Can you check the error message history and see if these are 'Power Error 25'?

I *think* it will be under Menu > History > Alarm History > Choose day

There was an announcement out recently about that error, which is quite rare and to do with a software issue on a handful of pumps. You would need to contact Medtronic to get it sorted.


----------



## grainger (Feb 16, 2017)

Thanks all

Spoken with Medtronic and I had two errors going on 15 & 4 but they are currently ok for me to keep my pump but if it happens again I'll get a shiny new one... I've only had it 3 months!


----------

